

Telstra Backed Accelerator Muru-D Graduates First Batch Of Nine Start-ups - jaezen
http://www.forbes.com/sites/jlim/2014/08/18/telstra-backed-acclerator-muru-d-graduates-first-batch-of-nine-start-ups/

======
andrewstuart
Lists of "graduating startups" from things like this are usually uninteresting
"me too" ideas. There's actually some really interesting startups here.

